# Night hunting



## tsodak

I have been reading a few of the threads on here talking about hunting at night versus day. I have been hunting daylight only and doing well, with several 200 plus pound days. My kids pigs are fat and happy. 

We have not tried the night thing, but I am intrigued by what I am reading. So, days verses night. What kind of jump in productivity? I read everything from I shot more in the day to being just like during the spawn. If thats the case I am on, cause we can sink the boat durign the spawn. Guess I plan to give it a shot anyway, but looking for opinions.

We shoot basically 100% carp. and generally average 12-18 pound fish. Just spook easier now though. Wondering if that is the secret to night fishing.

Tom


----------



## roughfishfever22

Well if you can find the fish at night they will be the easiest fish you have ever shot. They will not take off like the fish do during the day. Our only problem was finding enough fish to justify staying awake until 4 am. Good luck :beer:


----------



## carp_killer

night time fish not spooky just cruise shallows and youll find um


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

Over all I would pick a calm day shoot over a calm night shoot.


----------



## carp_killer

i love the way fish glow as they drift into the lights fish arnt as spooky as day and there easier to spot and shots are closer


----------



## tsodak

Why HFH???? Is the fishing no better or just dont like the bugs and all the problems? Our fish seem to be getting spookier, and are hard to get on the surface. we are shooting most just cruising shorelines. I would love it if we could get into range of those drifting ones in the middle of the bays.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

You can see atlot farther during the day and it is just "easier", not to shoot the fish neccesarily but you don't hve to listen to a generator running, messing around in the dark everytime you shoot a fish, and so far the lakes that are open you are fighting a couple other boats for the fish. The next day is tough after shooting till 5:00 AM. Just my opionon. And use less gas with no genrator running. But don't get me wrong night fishing is a blast, as bowfishing is everytime!


----------



## tsodak

Thankfully I dont have to deal with closed lakes. All are open as far as I can find here.

And I am not as hard core as yall, so I probably would just sleep my tired old bones in anyway.

Anyone else????


----------



## goldfishmurderer

I agree with hick-from-hell, daytime is a MUCH better time! Takin in the hot sun, seeing much more fish and taking and making those crazy long shots! I love it.


----------



## carp_killer

i love the stillness and peacefullness of night and seeing all the rough fish everywere and big walleye in inches of water


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

You do see alot more "game" fish at night than during the day.


----------



## carp_killer

i hope thats spose to be a joke


----------



## carp_killer

i hope ur not shooting AT any gamefish even :eyeroll:


----------



## carp_killer

uke: uke: this is exactly the type of thing thats going to put the stop on nightfishing 1st your deliberatly shooting at a gamefish second ur actually hitting them third your bragging about it on a puplic forum uke: uke:


----------



## roughfishfever22

Trapper2, I think that anyone who reads those posts would know I'm joking. I've only seen one walleye while night bowfishing and no I did not shoot at it. Sorry for upsetting you but I thought everyone would be able to see that it was just a joke. I apologize to anyone else that took my posts seriously as I didn't mean to do any harm.

As for giving bowfishermen a bad name, having a little fun on a forum is far from giving bowfishermen a bad name. Would you say that I gave bowfishing a bad name by taking out over 10 kids this year that have never went before and letting them share in the great excitement of bowfishing. I even went as far as giving them my old equipment so that they would be able to have their own stuff. Now they go out more often then I do. So I would say that I do my part in helping the sport of bowfishing in MN and the only thing that I have every done to tarnish the bowfishing image is by making some outlandish claims about shooting barrels of walleyes at night in MAY which were obviously not true on a bowfishing forum with the intent to get a few chuckles. Well instead of getting laughs, I managed to get your undies in a bundle and I again apologize for that and to anyone else that my posts offend. Feel free to remove them if you can't find the humor in them and they continue to bother you.

Sorry to all :beer:


----------



## carp_killer

i take anything that is illegal with bowfishing VERY serious i want this night season to last and if people are actually doing this kind of stuff it isnt going to last so this type of stuff cant be taken as a joke joke bout big 40lb carp or something like that instead this night season is worth way to much to the bowfishermen in mn to be makin these type of statements about it


----------



## roughfishfever22

How dumb of me to risk the integrity of the entire night bowfishing opportunity in MN by making some foolish joke on a ND forum. :eyeroll:

Now that I look back on it since no one on this forum knows me I should not have been making jokes like that I guess. If you did know me personally you would know that I am not one to ever break the law. By this I mean I would never bowfish a lake not on the list, shoot game fish, travel in the boat with my bow uncased, or any of the other regulations that I have not mentioned. I am addicted to bowfishing and I wouldn't know what to do with out it.

And just for the record I don't shoot any gamefish while bowfishing or break any other laws that I'm aware of. Sorry to all that have been negatively affected by this, and may all you arrows find the that slimey flesh lurking just below the water. Have a good day :beer:


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

I think we all need a big group hug.


----------



## roughfishfever22

A hug or some :beer:


----------



## goldfishmurderer

No no we can't have some :beer: .... Trapper_2 isn't near old enough and then he would be breaking a law, besides I doubt he can hold his liquor....little guy can't even drive yet.

But to the rest of you....its on me. :beer: :beer:


----------



## carp_killer

gold fish do i no u??? if not how u no how old i am???


----------



## mjoe

roughfishfever22 said:


> Yeah it is a joke, we have never been able to fill up the barrel all the way with walleys they are just to hard to hit.


guys, on a public forum you really have to watch what you say. you never know who may be lurking (cage,peta or other anti's) around and use post like this against us. I can guarentee you that people or groups with a different agenda read and look for post like this. All they do is save and print out a copy of something negative and put it in there collection of ammo to influence or change a law.

In Texas this past spring. CAGE influenced a new law to put a slot limit for carp on a texas lake. The Texas DNR made this lake a trophy carp lake for carp anglers. I don't remember exactly but i think you can only shoot one carp over 30" or no carp over 30. Anyway, at the meeting CAGE had pages of negative forum postings that they printed off bowfishing forums to use toward there agenda. (in case you did know, right now CAGE is probably bowfishings biggest enemy.)

Even though its ment as a joke, its easy for antis to edit pages to make us look bad. In the future please use judgment when posting somthing, even more when posting pictures. Don't post picures of fish that are covered in blood, gut or slime. take the time to wash them off. Pictures that are not very tastefull are perfect and are exactly what the anti's are looking for.


----------



## goldfishmurderer

How credible is using a forum to attack a group like us and use it against us? Any member from peta or any other anti group could make 5 different profiles on here and have a thread where they talk about shooting everything from walleyes to babies and they could print it out and say "look at what these nasty bowfishermen are doing." I don't think there is any problem with joking around. We can say whatever we want, don't try to be the Debbie Downer of the group.

Also mjoe, are you free on the weekends next summer? Because there is no way I'm going to wash off my carp before I take pictures of them! Its bowfishing for cripes sake, we take an arrow and we brutally put it through a living fish. Then we pull on it really hard until the fish comes up to the boat. Then we toss it in a barrel and it sits there choking itself for oxygen and eventually dies a slow and painful death. Sometimes when we are pulling so hard on the fish it even comes off and swims away only to die at a later time and contaminate our beautiful lakes with dead fish. Thats what people are trying to take away from us? Its bowfishing man, lots of people are against it, but I love every aspect of it and I'm going to keep doing it for a long time, no matter how many CAGE members I offend or hurt their little feelings.


----------



## carp_killer

:eyeroll: it takes a few min to have a bunch of fish looking good for pictures. and very few bowfishermen will put a carp in the barrel when its still alive as it spooks other fish when it flops. those type of people DONT care if its real or a joke as long as it is typed out they will edit it to how they want it and use it against us even if it was meant as a joke


----------



## goldfishmurderer

Your young mind doesn't understand what i'm saying little trapper. You can't use a forum against a whole group of sportsman because of what someone who says they are a bowfisherman "wrote" on the forum. its not credible, do you know what credibility is trapper? so are you saying hypothetically I could go onto a baseball forum saying that I am Alex Rodriguez and claim that I take lots of steroids and then have A-Rod indicted and put him in jail? Is that plausible trapper? Could someone use that against the MVP 3rd baseman?


----------



## roughfishfever22

roughfishfever22 said:


> Feel free to remove them if you can't find the humor in them and they continue to bother you.


Trapper2 you win. I can see that you will not quit until you get the last word in so you have either shown us all your immaturity or your ignorance. I quoted myself above allowing you to clear my prior posts and have also made it clear that the posts were just a choke. As for the anti's using this as collateral against bowfishing, I highly doubt it because without pictures, actuall human names (my name in real life isn't roughfishfever22), or any other facts how can they use any of these statements. And for all you know I might be a member of CAGE on this forum making claims Just so everyone is clear that was also a joke.

Sorry I better quit joking around because some seem to think that the whole world is out to get us bowfishermen. I think ADULTS have bigger problems to worry about than a couple of posts put up on a forum. Now I am done with beating this thing to death and please do whatever you have to so this whole thing can end. Trapper2 say whatever you want because I'm done playing this childish game with you when I have made it clear that it was a joke and yet you continue to antagonize me about it. It has not been a very mature thing of either one of us to continue to go back and forth and waste other peoples time with this and I feel I have done my part by apologizing a couple of times, have you. Sorry again for all you that just want to get info and are forced to read this bickering but I'm done now.

Have a great day all, I better get back to work


----------



## carp_killer

i dont no crap about baseball goldfish. just because im 15 doesnt mean i dont no anything about bowfishing so why do you use that against me? seems like a very poor thing to base your opinions on to me but maybe my young mind doesnt understand that. like i said before the people that are against bowfishing DONT CARE they took bowfishing away from a few lakes in texas and it is now illegal to shoot catfish there as well. want to guess were they got there "information" on this to present it to the state officials..... a bowfishing forum. sure you guys can think that happened in texas who cares but MN SD or ND or any other state could be next. i no exactly what credibility is goldfish. its how something is going to stand up so to speak or how reliable it is. im a bowfishermen that just enjoys going out and having a good time and i hope to be able to continue to do that for a long time so i try and stand up for the sport i enjoy so much.

roughfish
this is not about winning or losing and i cannot delete any post that isnt my own so i dont no how thats my fault. yes we now know that it was a joke like i said before look at lady bird lake in texas for a perfect example they used info found on bowfishing forums to make it illegal same with catfish on all lakes in texas and the groups doing these things are much larger then the small bowfishing associations that try to defend our rights. there is pictures all over the bowfishing forums that they use go to a CAG website and just read once. if you want your kids to continue to enjoy this sport.


----------



## goldfishmurderer

Will you please learn some grammar and spelling trapper? It is so tough to read your posts without going over every other sentence twice. Also, I thought you said a while ago that you were going to leave this forum because you can't take it anymore? Liar.


----------



## roughfishfever22

Alright I'll break my promise not to write on this topic any more to stand up for trapper2. Trapper2 you do not have to leave this forum nor should you, but what you do need to learn is when people aren't trying to fight with you and when to let something go.

As for both your and mojoe's post about the lake in Texas that would never (I know never say never) happen in MN because our DNR views roughfish such as carp as detrimental to the lakes eco-system. Texas on the other had has lakes that are not suitable for "gamefish" and for that reason want to make them rewarding to the public in some way, and the way they do that is by managing the carp in those certain lakes. Please correct me if I'm wrong but I believe that was the situation with that lake. I had read about it on the BAA. Trapper2, I have a question for either you or mojoe do you really think with the position the MN DNR has with roughfish that they would designate a lake to be a "Trophy Carp Lake"?

Also just an interesting post from some one on a different forum who knows a little more about the situation. 
Mike said "As a native fish lover, I hate what carp have done as much as anyone. However when I'm wearing my angler hat, I love carp for the sport they provide. From a practical point of view, quite frankly, carp provide the ONLY sport from many bodies of water too compromised to support native gamefish. That is particularly true here in the over urbanized northeast. Even after 30 years of improvement under the CWA, many of our eastern rivers will never, ever be returned to their pre-industrialized condition. Not to mention that most of the game fish that do support angler activity are introduced anyway. How can we condemn the lowly carp while singing the praises of brown & rainbow trout, largemouth bass, bluegills and northern pike? Especially when we consider that at least the carp do not need to be farm raised on the tax payers' dime.
What you are seeing in Tx is the result of a large and growing contingent of dedicated carp fishermen who now have the numbers and the revenue generating power that gets the attention of legislators. It started in Europe where carp are accepted as legitimate gamefish [maybe for lack of better choices] and spread to this country 10 - 15 years ago. It's now big enough in the US to support TV shows, magazines and even organized tourmements. It's not going away anytime soon.
Let's face it, throwing carp up on the bank for the raccoons can never make a significant dent in their population any more than me giving my kid a pellet gun has made a dent in the local starling population. It feels good, but is not practical in the long run.
Why not embrace the carp anglers and welcome their revenue? Save the rivers and lakes that have the potential but encourage the use of those bodies of water that are lost already.
Maybe a little more than $00.02 worth, but that's my story and I'm stickin to it."

And I will end with this- No pictures were taken, no walleyes were shot, all that happened here was a joke was taken wrong by a couple of people and it is all over now. May we all move onto more important things and quit wasting everyones time although hopefully maybe we learned a valuable lesson and lets get back to talking about bowfishing :beer:


----------



## blhunter3

This is going nowhere. Everyone, don't joke about shooting illegal fish or doing anything illegal. People against hunting, fishing, trapping, bowfishing, will use little things like this; shooting game fish, over limits.

Locked

Everyone calm down.


----------

